# Exotic fish list



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

So I was thinking that I should start a list of exotic fishes. I guess I can start and you guys can add on. Really its just a matter of opinion. It doesn't matter but I think the species can belong to any family of fish, eel like fishs,flounder, amphibians,crustations, as long as it can go in a tank Etc...

Here it goes I'm only adding 5

-Freshwater Flounder
-Freshwater Moray Eel
-Blue Crayfish
-Archer fish
-Dwarf frog


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Gourami's
African Chiclid
Angelfish
Glassfish
Red devil chilid
Parrot Chiclid
Java Loach
Horseface Loach
(these i think are exotic. What do you think exotic is?


----------



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

Green terror
Rope Fish
Chinese high fins
Anoxtoles(sp?)
Electric blues
Green spotted puffers

The list goes on you had some good ones. But I really don't like angels unless they are jumbos


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

GThiele113 said:


> Anoxtoles(sp?)


Axolotls.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

axos are more like lizards to me..

to me, exotic would be something ive never seen or heard of, so i cant list any, i just need to be amazed


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

MegK said:


> axos are more like lizards to me..
> 
> to me, exotic would be something ive never seen or heard of, so i cant list any, i just need to be amazed


Actually, they're a type of salamander, as are mud puppies.

Exotic is such subjective word. I mean, for fish that look least like fish, per se, there's bettas, leaf fish, needlefish, puffers of all sorts; spiny, swamp, moray, and elecritc eels; mormyrids, loricarids, mudskippers, and so on and so on, and so on.

Then there are the fish that look unexpected: Whale catfish, Chaca chaca, and gulper cats spring to mind right away, as do African butterfly fish and hatchet fish. Or neon red pencilfish and green laser cories.

And then there are those with odd behavior, splash tetras, sticklebacks, climbing perch, discus, Cave Tetras, archerfish, anableps.

And then the prehistoric ones: Gars, arowana, arapima, bichirs, lungfish, and ropefish.

Then there's every fish I've never heard of.

And then there are fish that take their clothes off.  Not that I know of any, but that's another sense of the word "exotic".

So "exotic" is really too broad a criterion to be particularly useful unless you're trying to find out what people mean by exotic by examining the fish they choose as exotic.


----------



## rustyness (Mar 2, 2007)

i want some of the prehistoric fish you listed. most notably the gar, arowana, and bichir


archerfish or pufferfish would be way cool too


----------



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

true. Archer fish are the ones that spit water right? They are cool but cost alot.
Arowanas I like to, I hear they get so big they eat monkies. Arent the black ones illegal?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

GThiele113 said:


> Arowanas I like to, I hear they get so big they eat monkies. Arent the black ones illegal?


No, it's the Asian aros that are illegal.


----------



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

ooh. thanks


----------



## GThiele113 (Dec 19, 2007)

ooh. thanks


----------



## nabil (Feb 29, 2008)

wah...is it true that asia arowana was illegal? For us in asia it is still ok and for my knowledge the only arowana be in controlled was the super red and yet you still can afford it only by license


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Asian arows are illegal in the US.


----------

